#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-28
<dmcglone> Hi all. got me an acer aspire netbook today
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone! What OS?
<dmcglone> I put kubuntu 10.10 on it
<Unit193> Doesn't that have a netbook remix? How do you like it??
<dmcglone> I like it. the desktop layout is cool
<lostConnection> Hello everyone
<Cheri703> hola
<Unit193> Talk about a storm....
<Unit193> I can FEEL it!
<Cheri703> yeah
 * Cheri703 loves thunderstorms
<Unit193> Not that I don't like them...
<lostConnection> I'm trying to create a resume to send to software companies. I don't know what to put on it. I am applying for internships.
<lostConnection> >.<
<Cheri703> I hate working on my resume :/
<paultag> I have to work on a damn paper
<paultag> resumes suck too
<Cheri703> essays I can do
<paultag> Cheri703: historical writing :(
<Cheri703> ah, ew
<paultag> It's a circlejerk of citations
<Cheri703> creative writing = meh
<Cheri703> heh
<paultag> :)
<lostConnection> haha yeah I feel unsure of whether I should mention languages that I haven't programmed in for over year and even longer.
<lostConnection> Like I took an intro Java class a year ago, but it would take time to catch up on what I learned.
<gilbert> paultag: awesome! wicked fast response :)
<dmcglone> Hello all
<Cheri703> hi
<lostConnection> Hello :-P
<dmcglone> who lost connection??? lol
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<dmcglone> I'm lovin my netbook
<Cheri703> how are you?
<Cheri703> heh, good!
<Cheri703> it'll be nice having mobility
<dmcglone> I'm doing good. U?
<Cheri703> not too shabby, taking it easy today
<dmcglone> sounds like you got the day off work
<Cheri703> waiting for some parts to arrive, no client machines at the house right now, just waiting for a battery and glass for a zune
<dmcglone> I see
<Cheri703> yep, have a few more clients lined up for the next few weeks, so we'll see how that goes
<dmcglone> it's nice having mobility, but it's better having a working battery..... lol
<canthus13> heh.
<Cheri703> well, that's what I meant
<Cheri703> I just found my long-lost flash drive! I now have 4 of them...2 4gb (one of those is what I just found) a 2gb and a 1gb
 * canthus13 now loves Kensington. :)  Talk about a no-hassle warranty.
<BiosElement> Nice.
<BiosElement> When it comes to hardware, I tend to go for the company with a good warranty rep. Thus why I have a Logitech mouse currently. >.>
<canthus13> I had an out-of-production flash drive that went bad suddenly. they swapped it with no questions beyond 'what are the symptoms?' and now I have a brand new thumb drive with a new 5 year warranty.
<BiosElement> Nice
<canthus13> Didn't even ask for a receipt.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-01
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> where the dick is jacob?
<paultag> gilbert: I gotcha covered, I did not see that nonfree license *at all*
<paultag> gilbert: thanks so much for helping make sure fluxbox is legal :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Ping - FreeNX
<canthus13> PONG!
<Unit193> I can't seem to figure out how to show the right/normal desktop in Xubuntu (xfce4-session seems to be the right command, but it's not the normal desktop) any ideas?
<Unit193> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3521811/create-a-xubuntu-remotely-through-an-ssh-session-instead-of-an-xfce4-session
<canthus13> Hmm.
<canthus13> Not sure.  FreeNX seems to be geared toward KDE/Gnome.
<canthus13> Unit193: this is old and dated, but might help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223665
<canthus13> Ah.  here ya go:  http://muzso.hu/2007/05/05/connecting-to-a-linux-server-to-xfce-using-freenx
<Unit193> canthus13: I found the second link, but it doesn't seem to load the default/normal desktop :(
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Unit193> FreeNX seems to be real fast
<canthus13> I wouldn't try to log in with the same user that's already logged into the computer. it makes weird things happen.
<canthus13> That it is.. I'm loving it.
<Unit193> And if it only has 1 user?
 * canthus13 hasn't tried it with KDE, mostly because he hates KDE.
<canthus13> Dunno then. I just know that if I log in as the same user that's already logged in on the machine at home, Firefox freaks out, other programs just plain crash.
 * Unit193 tested with the desktop at the login screen
<canthus13> I have a separate user set up on this machine for remote login. What's really neat is I can still get to my webcam from the remote computer, so I can use cheese to see what's going on without it showing up on the screen. :)
<canthus13> Unit193: tried this?  http://muzso.hu/2007/05/05/connecting-to-a-linux-server-to-xfce-using-freenx#comment-1234
<Unit193> Still goes to xfce4 desktop not Xubuntu desktop
<Unit193> In the login screen there is an option for Xubuntu Desktop and XFCE4 Desktop (with others too)
<Unit193> s/desktop/session
<Unit193> More then one session type... nice....
<Unit193> This is going to endlessly drive me crazy....
<Unit193> Thanks for trying to help canthus13 (the login screen seems to call /usr/share/xubuntu/session.sh and that still didn't work...)
<canthus13> No prob.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hey... still looking for a job?
<Cheri703> for the most part...
<canthus13> I talked to a Ricoh tech who said they're looking for break/fix types.
<canthus13> s/types/techs/
<Cheri703> interesting
<canthus13> I have contact info if you want it...
<Cheri703> I didn't do that stuff before, but I could do it I'm sure, yeah, toss it in a pm
<canthus13> 'k
<Cheri703> what region are they looking to cover?
<canthus13> Not really sure.
<Cheri703> o.O http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jrhKmB9gHAeF5m0mvXcEMH11p2Zw?docId=eaf14658d1b44ef2a0b5098394eaf477
<Cheri703> kk, I'll look into it
<Cheri703> counting from 2:56am, I have 438 posts in my google reader feed...
 * Cheri703 is trying to refrain from reading any for 24 hours, just to see how high it gets
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-02
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> 15 gold stars go to mark today I think
<Cheri703> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=984304&t=2699861 BOGO Chipotle!
<Cheri703> wow I'm annoyed at companies today
<dmcglone> Hi guys
<Cheri703> hello
<dmcglone> Can anyone tell me if the ubuntu netbook edition desktop is customizable?
 * paultag chuckles
<paultag> dmcglone: no fugg'n way
<dmcglone> I was run‌ning the live version and it sucks!
<Cheri703> customizable how?
<paultag> dmcglone: 10.04 is nice
<Cheri703> and 10.10 or 10.04?
<paultag> dmcglone: 10.10 is a barf factory
<dmcglone> I couldn't even move the stupidf bar on the left side
<Cheri703> I used 10.04 for a while
<Cheri703> use desktop edition now
<paultag> I loved 10.04 UNR
<dmcglone> 10.10 Cheri703
<paultag> that was outstanding
<Cheri703> ew, HATE 10.10
<paultag> now I'm running Fluxbox+GNOME on 10.10
<paultag> works really well
<Cheri703> used it for about 15 min and gave up
<dmcglone> paultag: really?
<paultag> ja
<paultag> Hell, I even uploaded a package to Debian/Ubuntu to make that easy
<dmcglone> right now I'm run‌ning KDE, but im not too fond of it
<dmcglone> I really like kde's netbook layout, but I'm getting frusturated with a couple things
<paultag> dmcglone: file bugs
<dmcglone> I think Ubuntu is more suited for these here small computer
<dmcglone> s
<dmcglone> the main problem im having with kde is it will not log out
<dmcglone> it just hangs on a black screen when I try to log out
<dmcglone> sux big time
<paultag> dmcglone: *file bugs* :)
<paultag> dmcglone: devs can't fix what they don't know
<dmcglone> If I'm gonna waste my time filing bugs I'm gonna make it worth while and file on gnome LOL
<paultag> ...
<paultag> BBL. walking home
<dmcglone> ok
<dmcglone> cheri are you using the netbook edition or just the regular desktop?
<Cheri703> now I use regular desktop, I forget why I switched over, I used netbook edition for several months
<dmcglone> 10.10 or 10.04?
<Cheri703> 10.04
<Cheri703> used 10.10 for about 15 minutes
<dmcglone> did you like 10.04?
<Cheri703> once I realized that the ONLY possible way to access my secondary partition was by plugging in a flash drive to force access to nautilus, I was done
<Cheri703> yeah, I did
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> another reason I'm not liking kubuntu it is forcing me to manually mount my extra partions and I can't get them to be shared on the network
<dmcglone> how many hours do you get with your battery?
<dmcglone> I'm averaging about 3.5 to 4 hours
<Cheri703> that's around mine, I can get 4.5ish if I'm conservative
<dmcglone> cool, I thought I got ripped there for a bit
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'm actually liking 10.10... I'm surprised. no issues so far aside from the occasional wireless pause. (once or twice a day...)
<Cheri703> well, that was the netbook one I hated so much
<Cheri703> I actually installed 10.10 on here, on a second partition, but I haven't messed with it much, haven't felt like transferring crap and setting up messengers and whatnot
<canthus13> Oh.. yeah.  guy at work tried it, switched back to desktop.
<canthus13> yeah.  I only installed it because I installed a new hard drive.
<dmcglone> I have to say I liked 10.10
 * canthus13 did the install right this time, with separate root and home partitions.
<paultag> godfuckingdamnit
<paultag> canthus13: that's not always right, jabroni
<dmcglone> I always use seperate /home and /
<canthus13> paultag: It's righter than one big partition.
 * Cheri703 has separate partition for OS and storage
<paultag> I seldom do :)
<Cheri703> vs home and everything else
<paultag> canthus13: bollocks
<Cheri703> that lets me use it for other installations as well
<canthus13> paultag: Meh. It should be easier to upgrade this way.
<Cheri703> AS EXPLAINED IN MY UBUNTU USER DAYS CLASS!
 * Cheri703 likes her way
<paultag> canthus13: bollocks -- .conf file klobbering
<dmcglone> paultag: I do it because if I ever have to re-install, /home never gets touched and configuring is 100% easier
<paultag> canthus13: I have all my big stuff on an external, and directories similiked into my home
<canthus13> paultag: Of course, on a server you want a separate /var for sure... just in case something spams the logs until the drive is full.
<paultag> so that I can mount my same directories accross OSs, or wipes
<paultag> canthus13: aye! That, for sure
<paultag> canthus13: but for a desktop, I have a really hard time justifying splitting the drive
<Cheri703> paultag: same idea as mine
<canthus13> paultag: I don't dual boot. I just have it separate now because I'd rather do a fresh install than upgrade.
<dmcglone> why paul?
<Cheri703> my desktop is 2 separate hard drives
<Cheri703> laptop 2 partitions
<paultag> aye Cheri703
<paultag> I used to have /Media
<paultag> which contained my movies / videos, and that was on it's own drive
<paultag> and that would be linked to ~/movies and ~/music
<canthus13> paultag: That's my main reason. I have 90GB of music that I keep on my laptop.  It's a pain in the butt to transfer over wireless to and from my file server.
<dmcglone> I have /home / /www and /documents and I mount /documents under my Documents folder in my /home
<paultag> canthus13: aye, that's why I do what I do, no need to maintain /home with all it's messy . files
<paultag> not to mention if I go "back" in time through a dual boot ( deb might be newer then Ubuntu, then go back to Ubuntu and break my app )
<paultag> or the old app "fixes" the "errors" and I go back forward in time and it fucks that up
<canthus13> paultag: If I used more than one distro I'd prolly do something similar.
<paultag> I'd just as soon keep stuff on it's own outside /home
<paultag> canthus13: :P
<canthus13> Symlink ~/Documents, ~/Downloads, ~/Music to folders on a different partition and keep /home in the root partition.
<paultag> canthus13: that's exactly what I do
<canthus13> There's no reason for me to do that though.
<dmcglone> canthus thats what I do
<canthus13> if I boot a different OS, it's in a VM.
<paultag> mmhum
<dmcglone> I even showed Cheri703 how to do it
<Cheri703> that's how I do mine now :)
 * dmcglone loves symlinks
<dmcglone> my home is almost nothing but symlinked folders LOL
<canthus13> my home is a mess. :P
<paultag> mine too
<dmcglone> which home?
<paultag> but my system is usually in good order
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> my /etc is maintained in git, so I can revert shittyisms, and /home gets a good cleaning every few days
<dmcglone> mine is neat and tidy :-)
<paultag> I put stuff in ~/Desktop so that I remember to remove it (because icons piss me off)
<dmcglone> I hate icons on my desktop!!!
<paultag> dmcglone: that's why my default download location is my desktop
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> if I want to keep it, put it in it's right place, otherwise rm it
<dmcglone> my default download location is on my /Documents partition that is shared by all my computers in my house
<paultag> oh no!
<paultag> don't download pr0n!
<dmcglone> I have a downloads folder in my /documents partition which is symlinked to my /home
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> and it's shared on the network so the shit I download is spewed all over the network...LOL
<canthus13> Bah. How do I enable a guest account with no password?
<dmcglone> created the account but don't assign it a password LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone: Ubuntu won't let me do it.
<canthus13> It disables the account unless you give it a password longer than 5 characters.
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Unit193> canthus13: sudo passwd user -d
<paultag> that's disable, yes?
<paultag> canthus13: you can call passwd by hand, methinks
<paultag> as long as you're root, it should let you
<canthus13> Ok.  tried passwd guest and then tried a blank pass, it won't allow it.
<Unit193> use the -d switch
<canthus13> I think I got it.  put in a password and then check the
<canthus13> do not ask for password' box.
<dmcglone> canthus13: you gotta kick the computer first
<canthus13> Now... I need a script that will automagically connect to wireless, fire up to dyndns, and then set up a reverse ssh tunnel to my server.
<canthus13> that way, if my laptop is stolen and they can get into a working guest account, maybe they won't wipe it until I locate it.
<canthus13> Oh. and fire up a keylogger. :)
<paultag> canthus13: like that defcon talk :)
<dmcglone> being optimistic. I like that.. LOL
<canthus13> paultag: Exactly.
<canthus13> paultag: I have a buddy whose laptop was recovered thanks to Prey. :)
<canthus13> but I want more control than that.
<Cheri703> canthus13: if you can't set it to automatically do it, put some sort of honeytrap file...like "OMG PORN!" and then they'll click on it :)
<Cheri703> or "SOCIAL SECURITY AND BANK INFO"
<paultag> :)
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Heh. I should be able to launch it at login.
<dmcglone> but how will that locate the computer? it don't have gps in it
<canthus13> dmcglone: google the MAC addresses of the routers near it.
<canthus13> dmcglone: That's pretty freaking accurate... like, within 30 feet accurate.
<dmcglone> dang!!!
<dmcglone> I never thought about that
<canthus13> google has a database of SSIDs and MAC addresses.
<canthus13> dmcglone: this is where I got the idea:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo
<canthus13> Oh. if anyone needs good earbuds cheap, skullcandy has their riot earbuds on ebay for 10 bucks a pair with free shipping.
<Cheri703> and extra long shipping ;)
<canthus13> Cheri703: 5 business days... Not *that* bad.
<canthus13> I was just antsy. :)
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> the opening story in that youtube video is fucking hilarious.
<canthus13> paultag: are boston cops *REALLY* that stupid?
 * dmcglone can't use earbuds
<paultag> canthus13: can be?
<paultag> canthus13: which what?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Forgot about that.
<canthus13> paultag: The opening story on the youtube video I just posted.
<dmcglone> I can use regular headphones, but dang you can't find em anymore
 * Cheri703 is only half watching a movie and it's...weird and I think I'm missing a lot...but I don't care enough to rewatch
<canthus13> dmcglone: skullcandy makes all sorts of really nice ones.
<paultag> canthus13: no flash right now :(
<canthus13> paultag: Bummer.
<canthus13> paultag: Basic gist of the story:  Pranksters decide to take an old VT-220 terminal and set it up next to an open manhole and see people's reactions... Boston cops show up, stare at it for a few minutes, then beat the living shit out of it.
<paultag> oh ahahhaha
<paultag> yeah I remember that
<paultag> that was great
<paultag> that was an MIT hack, so good
<paultag> some dude trying to fit in
<paultag> oh shit, that was from that laptop osx reverse pwn
<paultag> where the dude had pics of himself nekked
<paultag> totally seen that one :)
<paultag> canthus13: dude, I just came up with a really cool system
<canthus13> paultag: Yup.
<paultag> canthus13: my server has a fake user account that just pipes mail into an app I wrote
<paultag> canthus13: the app checks the gpg sig on the email, and if it's trusted and on it's keyring, it executes the commands in the email as a shell script
<canthus13> Nice...
<paultag> canthus13: so I can GPG sign "orders" to my servers (and CC them and stuff) to do some old-school 2-bit provisioning
<dmcglone> too much work paultag
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> dmcglone: it's really not, since I have a key shared between my servers and my local boxes (not on keyserv) without a password
<canthus13> dmcglone: Amazingly useful... If you could send those messages to a gmail account, then have your laptop check that email account.
<canthus13> If the laptop is stolen, you can send it an activation command.
<paultag> dmcglone: so I can actually just pipe stuff through it and have it post without me being there (servers asking for other stuff)
<paultag> canthus13: +1 there
<paultag> the best part -- if the GPG auth is wrong, the email gives a user not found >:D
<canthus13> Install some sort of custom peripheral inside that sets off a thermite charge, maybe... :)
<paultag> that will keep down the spam
<dmcglone> haha
<paultag> canthus13: well this is nice because it exec's the commands in the mail
<paultag> so I can just have it to whatever. The email addy is bitch@servername
<paultag> it's nice.
<dmcglone> what happens if you accidently run format commands? LOL
<canthus13> paultag: I'm liking the idea of simply being able to email commands to the machine in case of theft.. they'd just queue up in the mail server until the laptop connected and fetched them.
<paultag> mm
<canthus13> maybe a command to execute a script that turns on a keylogger, grabs some webcam shots, snags all the signal strengths, SSIDs, and MAC addresses of nearby routers...
<canthus13> the mail checker would check that mail every ten minutes when connected to the internet.
<paultag> canthus13: I hate the tickle model so much
<canthus13> But for something blind like this, it works. :)
<canthus13> Heh. don't google tickle model.
<dmcglone> canthus13: your doing everything short of getting the CIA and FBI involved
<canthus13> dmcglone: :)
<canthus13> dmcglone: I love my laptop.
<dmcglone> So do I, thats why I'd never leave it anywhere it could get stolen...LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone: Inside your house?
<dmcglone> huh, I'd have a 20 laptops if it got stolen from my house
 * Cheri703 is frustrated, husband bought the wrong kind of ravioli, now we have a big bag of them, and I can't eat them, and it's likely to be a LONG time before he will, and that's wasted money we don't have :/
<dmcglone> Insurance :-)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Bummer.
<dmcglone> if thats all you have to worry about Cheri703 your doing good... ;-)
<Cheri703> trust me, it isn't, but it is one more on a list of things
<dmcglone> wait till you have kiids and they pour a gallon of milk all over the floor and mix it with a box of cereal
<Cheri703> we have $7 in the bank, spending money on food that won't get eaten is a big deal right now
<dmcglone> throw themselves through the walls
<dmcglone> I feel your pain
<Cheri703> I might call them and see if we can exchange it
<Cheri703> or return it
<dmcglone> well that really killed the room quick... LOL
<Cheri703> sorry
<Cheri703> you should watch daybreakers
 * canthus13 is rewatching that youtube video because it's freaking hilarious.
<dmcglone> no need to be sorry, I just thought it was funny :-)
<dmcglone> it's like all the guys run with their tails between their legs
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> they know better than to stick around when a woman is pissed
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> meh.
 * canthus13 doesn't back down. :)
<paultag> canthus13: you're wise. the kids that work there are my age
<paultag> I'm scared shitless of an angry woman
<dmcglone> why paul?
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> dmcglone: it's built into every kid! Until you're totally independent, you're always afraid of your mum
<dmcglone> I just let them say their piece and get on with my day.. LOL
 * dmcglone 20 years of mariage
<paultag> :P
<dmcglone> I don't know about that, I got a brother that isn't afraid of shit
<dmcglone> lol
 * paultag goes back to fixing fluxbox
<dmcglone> fixing?
<canthus13> paultag: Trying to get it up to par with openbox? :)
<paultag> canthus13: sadly, in this one case, yes
<dmcglone> how'd it get broken in the first place?
<paultag> canthus13: I'm rolling out a -dbg package
<paultag> dmcglone: it's OK, I just need to clean it
 * canthus13 hasn't really used fluxbox... but really really likes openbox.
<dmcglone> I see
<paultag> why you ask? Because I have 2 papers due in the morning
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> canthus13: fluxbox rules
<paultag> ha! funny because I'm working on the rules file :)
<canthus13> paultag: mainly, though, I like crunchbang/openbox.  It's well put together, has everything I need already installed, and isn't that ugly. :)
 * dmcglone is watching the bluejackets
<paultag> canthus13: mmhum! I just fixed up fluxbox a bit
<paultag> canthus13: it has a nice ubuntu theme now
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 has never seen a 'nice' ubuntu theme.  It went from shit brown to technicolor vomit...
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<dmcglone> I agee
<dmcglone> agree
<dmcglone> eye candy is one thing I love
<dmcglone> KDE comes with plenty of it
<canthus13> I'm not that big on eyecandy, but It's really nice for selling linux to the n00bs.
<dmcglone> the reason I like eye candy is because I get sick of looking at the same shit day in and day out, I need change after a few months
<dmcglone> it's like women, it gets ugly over time..... LOL
<Cheri703> http://thinkprogress.org/2011/02/26/main-street-tax-cheats/
<Cheri703> so I know you say stuff for the "humor" but...the sexist jokes get old dmcglone...I'm just saying
<dmcglone> it wasn't sexist
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> ...
<dmcglone> you just wait, after 20 years you'll understand what I'm saying.... LMAO
<dmcglone> I'll be in my coffin when you say "ah I see what he meant"
 * paultag backs away
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> hell no I'm not getting caught up in this
<dmcglone> maybe I should have said "significant other" instead of "women" but heck I didn't think anyone would take it seriously
<Cheri703> it was a wholly unnecessary addition to the conversation
<Cheri703> and it's a recurring thing
<dmcglone> recurring??
<Cheri703> I like you dmcglone, that's why I voice my opinion, if I didn't, I'd just be pissy in silence and just not like you :)
<dmcglone> Hmmmm
<dmcglone> I'm wondering why you are up
<Cheri703> ?
<dmcglone> upset about it
<canthus13> dmcglone: Because it *is* a bit sexist to single out women with blanket generalizations.
<Cheri703> because if I made a comment and threw in a bit about deaf people, you'd be irritated
<dmcglone> nope
<canthus13> paultag: I wonder how bad elky would flip if she read the stuff dmcglone says in here...
<Cheri703> a. the "eyecandy, like women" or b. the "women get ugly over time lol"  pick one. MEN GET UGLY TOO, PEOPLE get ugly, that'd be fine (still not entirely a useful/tasteful addition to the convo, but...)
<paultag> canthus13: bad, I think
<dmcglone> people are unique and if we can't make jokes about it then there is something wrong
 * Cheri703 is mild compared to some women in my response to some of this stuff
<paultag> dmcglone: it sucks because people actually believe some of this crap
<dmcglone> haha
<paultag> dmcglone: so you'd never make a racist joke because there are racists around
<Cheri703> jokes are not the same to everyone
<paultag> dmcglone: y'know?
<Cheri703> what one person considers funny is NOT what others consider funny
<Cheri703> some people think it's HILARIOUS to light animals on fire (or people) others don't..."it's just a joke" doesn't absolve someone of doing something shitty
<dmcglone> Well they'll have to live with it, otherwise nobody in the world would talk
<Cheri703> and as I said, that was a mild one, but sometimes you go overboard dmcglone
<dmcglone> I see.
<canthus13> Haha... They lost a client's server at work. Physically.  the box apparently has been running for about 6 years and they can't figure out where it is.
<Cheri703> o.O
<Cheri703> that's kind of ridiculous
<canthus13> Cheri703: The client called to complain that they couldn't get to the machine.
<Cheri703> they need coordinates on them "3rd from the door, 5th down" or something
<canthus13> Cheri703: They remodeled the hosting facility about 5 years ago, and apparently that machine got misplaced, but it was still connected.
<Cheri703> ahhh, nice
 * canthus13 is betting it's inside a wall or some other space they can't physically access.
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> possible
<Cheri703> they need to connect those little pc speakers, so they can make it beep to find it :)
<paultag> canthus13: does it have a cd / floppy?
<canthus13> Hmm... One reason to keep the pc speaker plugged in, I guess.
<paultag> canthus13: spin up the floopy drive
<canthus13> paultag: I dunno.. but it's not responding anymore, so they can't eject it.
<paultag> ah, shucks
<Cheri703> ew, that sucks!
<canthus13> Probably some sort of physical hardware failure.
<paultag> um, yarp
<canthus13> bad PSU or somesuch.
<paultag> canthus13: use the network to see who's router it's connected to
<paultag> then trace it's line :)
<canthus13> paultag: I'm sure they're working on it.. but it's a freaking datacenter... the networking cabling is measured in tons, I think.
<paultag> canthus13: christ. good point
<Cheri703> I may have to try retracing cabling for a church...their network is JACKED UP
<canthus13> it's well-organized cabling, but the sheer volume of cabling makes it nearly impossible to follow an individual strand.
<paultag> +1 canthus13
<Cheri703> I spent HOURS there one day making sure the right computers were on the right router, someone had set it up previously, but people kept messing with it
<canthus13> meet the new network threat:  http://pwnieexpress.com/
<Cheri703> if they're willing to pay me, I'll have to go through it bit by bit and label what comes from what room, etc
<paultag> canthus13: I always wanted to use fractal maps to map a datacenter
<Cheri703> how useful are the ethernet testers? like the "plug it in on one end, plug in the other end" things?
<canthus13> Cheri703: That's the best way to go about it.
<Cheri703> ok, I may have to pick one up
<Cheri703> there are a few things on my wish list :/
<canthus13> Cheri703: those fox/hound testers rock when it comes to identifying cables you can't physically follow.
<Cheri703> yeah, that's probably going to be a lot of what this is
<paultag> canthus13: there are some that will put a freq on the line, and you can trace it anywhere along the line by putting it over the plastic and watching for the e/m signal
<canthus13> Otherwise, you'd need to set up a mini-network with a machine at each end and ping each other.
<paultag> since it's twisted pair
<Cheri703> any recommendations on a specific one?
<Cheri703> there are various ones out there
<canthus13> paultag: Neat.. It's been years since I've dealt with that stuff.
<Cheri703> canthus13: I could always plug in my netbook to the other end
<canthus13> Cheri703: Anything made by Fluke is likely to be perfect.
<Cheri703> but...the tester may be easier
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<paultag> canthus13: that type is badass. You can see if it splits at a junction
<Cheri703> projects like this are where it'd be amazing to have a reliable assistant...
<Cheri703> instead of having to run ALL OVER the building between each one
<canthus13> Cheri703: :)
<paultag> OK I need to write two papers
<paultag> seriously
<paultag> someone ban me
<canthus13> paultag: have fun with that.  Or write a script that writes papers.
<paultag> fuck it, I'll shut off screen
<paultag> canthus13: right?
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Last part of the church name?
<Cheri703> not yours :)
<Unit193> I know that....
<Unit193> Ours doesn't have that good of a setup...
<Cheri703> theirs is bad
<Cheri703> a whole set of computers somehow is on the wrong ip range...
<Cheri703> when I left there after setting it all up, they were 192.168.20.1, now they're all 192.168.1.1 ...something got plugged into the wrong router
<Unit193> One router unsecured with all the computers wireless...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Disable DHCP on all routers, set up DHCP on one machine.
<canthus13> I'm assuming these are little SOHO routers, right?
<Cheri703> yeah canthus13
<canthus13> How many machines are on the network?
<Cheri703> at least 5
<Cheri703> maybe more
<Cheri703> there's about 42834987 cords coming into there though
<canthus13> Ah. never mind then.
<Cheri703> so I'll have to hunt them all down
 * canthus13 was figuring on the order of 50-100 machines.
<canthus13> Those little routers can't handle much DHCP traffic.
<Cheri703> yeah, not that many, perhaps up to 25 if all jacks are being used
<Cheri703> there is some bigger switch or something in there, someone donated it or something
<Cheri703> I don't even know
<Cheri703> that wasn't my primary focus the one time I was in there
<Cheri703> it'll be a project, no doubt
<Cheri703> I kind of hope they'll do it
<Cheri703> I'm trying to decide what the hourly rate on something like that should be
<Cheri703> I don't usually do hourly
<Cheri703> I'm leaning toward $30 or more
<canthus13> Hourly on-site usually runs around $70/hr+
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> probably will not charge THAT much, as I only partly know what I'm doing ;)
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> that's the minimum I see for the pro shops. Some craigslisters will do it cheaper.
<Cheri703> I need to get a tester, because I don't want to spend 300 years there
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> I will take along my label maker (and LOTS of batteries/extra tape) and label them as I figure out where they've come from
<Cheri703> I'm going to estimate a minimum of 5 hours, possibly more I'd think
<Cheri703> it's a crappy setup they have
<Cheri703> and if I get done early, no problem
<canthus13> Might invest in a good punchdown tool too.
 * Cheri703 only vaguely knows what that is
<canthus13> Cheri703: It's for stuffing wires into the backs of ethernet outlets, patch panels, etc.
<Cheri703> kk
<canthus13> A lot easier than trying to do it with a knife or screwdriver.
<Cheri703> there is some kit that microcenter has...might take a look if they don't have wall plates and want them
<canthus13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHy8mtW9eak
<canthus13> Also, a crimping tool and *good* RJ-45 connectors.. not the cheap self-ejecting ones I bought a while back. :)
<Cheri703> I'd love to get into doing more network related stuff
<canthus13> Go for your network+ at least, CCNA would be better. If you can find a CCNA course, you'll probably learn everything you need to know for small-medium networks.
<Cheri703> yeah, for the stuff I'm mainly doing now, I'm probably going to go for the a+, just because at least as a starting point, the general public is like, "ooo, certified!"
<Cheri703> then the network+ and hopefully ccna later
<canthus13> True.
<Cheri703> once I can afford it!
<canthus13> I did network+ on self-study. It was pretty easy.
<canthus13> I never managed to get my CCNA, though... Couldn't afford the tests, and they changed the curriculum right after I finished the course.
<Cheri703> yeah, annoying thing is that the a+ just added material, and the free crap I got via torrents is the old one :/ have to wait a while for the new stuff to be...available
<canthus13> I still learned a *LOT* about it.
<Cheri703> gotcha
<canthus13> Even the older Cisco stuff is good, solid info on networking fundamentals.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I just have trouble buckling down and studying...I LOVE learning new things, but the "HAVE TO STUDY" mentality kicks on the "OMG PROCRASTINATE!" mode :/
<canthus13> Juniper networking cert guids are just as good.
<canthus13> ...guides.
<Cheri703> guidos?
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Networking and guidos would seem to be mutually exclusive...
<Cheri703> probably
<Cheri703> the newest comptia a+ books at the local library are from 2007 -_-
<Cheri703> there are some really inexpensive network cable testers, I'm not sure how to know if they're any good :/
<Cheri703> there's always this one: http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/8510/
<canthus13> Looks nice. Never used it.
 * canthus13 leans more towards the 'plug it in and see if it works' school of thought... Unless it's a big project. :)
<Cheri703> it's big enough that I want to be able to quickly get through it
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> heck yeah newegg:
<Cheri703> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899997006&cm_re=cable_test-_-99-997-006-_-Product
<canthus13> roswill.. king of the cheap electronic testing crap.
<Cheri703> eh
<canthus13> They're kinda like the Belkin of testing equipment.
<canthus13> It'd probably do for a few jobs, but don't expect it to last.
<canthus13> I love how they list the power switch as a feature. :)
<Cheri703> yeah, at this point, I'd just need SOMETHING, almost considering the $6 ones just as a temporary answer, then get a nicer one later
<Cheri703> well, some of them you have to put the battery in to turn it on, and remove it to turn it off
<Cheri703> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&safe=off&q=network+cable+tester&cid=9818818179986500336&ei=ctZtTagXlc7cBIGXsOkE&sa=title&ved=0CBgQ8wIwAzgA#p
<Cheri703> bam
<canthus13> Appears that that one in particular has some issues with testing whether or not the cable is good.
<Cheri703> that's not the goal though
<Cheri703> not for that job
<canthus13> But yeah,, to just find the right ends, it'd to.
<Cheri703> that's why I'm thinking $10 or less would be a good place to start, then after getting paid for a job like that (depending on how much I'd charge), I could get a nicer one
<Unit193> I hate the TV show "36 hours earlier" crap
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> You know in the TV shows...
<Cheri703> ....?
<Cheri703> when they flash back?
<Unit193> Yeah, show you the end then go back...
<Cheri703> gotcha
<Unit193> wow... didn't know about this.... http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/more.html
<Cheri703> weird
<Unit193> 68 open tabs again......
<Cheri703> I have a hipache
<Unit193> ^^ + TBC (to be continued)
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Was a flashback style and to be continued
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> what show?
<Unit193> Hip any better?
<Cheri703> meh
<Unit193> Castle
<Cheri703> still achy
<Cheri703> ahhh, castle
<Cheri703> you're a week behind!
<Unit193> I knew it was a to be continued... :)
 * Cheri703 knows how it ends
 * Unit193 can guess
<Unit193> But I'm not going to watch the second half tonight!
<Unit193> #castle points to castleproject.org
<Cheri703> dunno
<Unit193> I'm being put down for the night...
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> ttyl
<Cheri703> my hip made an unfortunate sounding (and painful) crunch earlier when I was shifting position...still hurts quite a bit, but SIGNIFICANTLY less now...
<canthus13> ouch.
<Cheri703> yeah, it's good times
<Cheri703> still ouchy, but less :/
<canthus13> Rokkett77: Meh. I've gotta come in for that training at 6...
<Cheri703> canthus13: how is toledo today?
<canthus13> above freezing and melty.
<Cheri703> always fun
<Unit193> How the heck do I get sound out the front and the back??
<Rokkett77> canthus13: YAY!!! BTW, I finally got that Conky thing I showed you figured out.
<lostConnection> Random Question: Do you think that anyone has every written a driver to make their XBOX 360 wireless network adapter work on their computer?
<Cheri703> lostConnection: is it usb or ?
<lostConnection> yeah usb
<lostConnection> I have been looking and I guess you would have to find a way around the authorization portion. Tricking the adapter into accepting your computer as if it were an Xbox
<Cheri703> hmm...yeah
<Cheri703> for $15 you could just get a generic one
<lostConnection> I know I just thought it would be fun. Purely out of curiosity.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-03
<al12gamer> I got Ubuntu running on my cr-48 :)
<Cheri703> yay
<al12gamer> anyone else here get one?
<al12gamer> However I used the easy scripted method.......http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2010/12/easy-way-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-cr.html
<al12gamer> I hate that we're forced to use Windows Vista in our highschool. I'm on my vista machine right now. I'd rather be on my Ubuntu 10.10 cr-48 or my Fedora 14 desktop
<al12gamer> Why can't schools just go open source? Our Java teacher agrees with me and asks them every year to switch to Linux. We'd save $1000 the first year, if not more.
<al12gamer> Anyway, feel free to check out my blog http://technation.tumblr.com sometime, perhaps that'd be an easy way to communicate. I'll be on here later or another day in the future
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<lostConnection> if I downloaded a .tar.gz file do I just have to type something like "sudo install" to install it? Sorry still getting used to terminal commands
<Cheri703> uhm....I can never remember
<canthus13> lostConnection: You usually have to extract it into a folder first.
<canthus13> then you read the README.
<canthus13> then follow the directions in the README.
<lostConnection> hahaha lol it doesn't have a README is some software that my professor has created in his research
<canthus13> I'd ask him, then.  Is there a makefile?
<canthus13> ...or a .bin or .run?
<lostConnection> oh wow I guess there was already an executable in the compressed folder.
<lostConnection> I don't know exactly what I'm looking at but I'm getting somewhere now.
<canthus13> extract the file, chmod +x <filename>, then ./<filename from the folder it's in.
<canthus13> that should execute it.
<lostConnection> hmm.. well I guess I never really knew exactly what this is supposed to do. When I ran it with ./ it just left me with a blankscreen so I can only assume that it is running.
<lostConnection> I guess it is some kind of mark up language. Really all of this is over my head at this point. I'm just trying to toy around with it. It's called src2srcml he has it distributed online.
<canthus13> lostConnection: http://www.sdml.info/projects/srcml/beta/src2srcml.html
<canthus13> lostConnection: that's the manpage.
<lostConnection> well damn I didn't even find this in the little bit of scanning I did on his site. This is definitely better than all of the stuff that I found on the site.
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> whoa....who was asking about srcml???
<thafreak> I'm pretty sure that was developed here at kent...
<thafreak> interesting
<thafreak> Hey ReLoco leads...
<thafreak> I've got a few older machines...and I'd like to get them into the hands of some kids who want to tinker, but have no spare hardware
<thafreak> Do any of you know of such up and coming linux users in your loco?
<canthus13> thafreak: Only my kids, and I'm up to my ears in spare hardware.
<canthus13> I'll keep an eye out, though.
<thafreak> well, yeah I knew you were in the same boat as me, or very similar... :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> I'm probably going to get my basement down to two embedded boards, two vm servers, and that might be it (besides switches)
<canthus13> I've only got 3 machines running in my basement, and one is my kid's sauerbraten server.
<thafreak> decided to not have a dedicated storage system, but throw disks in the new vm host, and have a virtual file server...not like performance is uber crucial in my basement :_
<thafreak> :)
<canthus13> Heh. I've got my file server, my web/mail/shell server, and that sauerbraten server (which I also use to burn CDs because the burner on my laptop has decided it doesn't like to burn.)
<thafreak> nice...
<thafreak> I still have other machines, but those are elsewhere in the house, and turned off most of the time (hopefully)
<canthus13> I'm thinking about upping the memory and tossing a qaud-core into it and making it do dual duty as a freenx server as well.
<thafreak> quad core, make it a vm host man
<canthus13> Oh. Heh. My oldest has a laptop, my youngest has a desktop, my wife has a laptop.
<canthus13> If I find a need for a VM host.
<thafreak> My old one is only a dual core athlon, with 4gb of ram, and it does virtual desktops plus everything else fine
<thafreak> well, nxserver from nomahchine did eat a lot of CPU...and memory...
<canthus13> right now my laptop is serving up FreeNX so I can use it from work... I'd like to shift that duty over to another machine.
<thafreak> never used freenx much...
<canthus13> Really? Mine uses practically nothing.
<canthus13> Even with two users logged in, the only CPU hog is plugin-container.
<thafreak> I even separated it out at one point, had a machine run just the nx server from no machine, and ran the desktop on a separate vm
<thafreak> interesting, so you use freenx from ppa, or compiled from source?
<canthus13> thafreak: Umm... ppa.
<canthus13> ...I think.
<canthus13> thafreak: I used this guide.
<canthus13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Unit193> 3 instances of VLC, 2 sound cards and 2 sets of earbuds...
<canthus13> Unit193: how many ears do you have?
 * Cheri703 just reassembled client's zune and is praying it works
<Cheri703> hey canthus13
<Unit193> canthus13: 2 people
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> 2 people?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hey.. freaking server dropped offline. :(
<Cheri703> no good
<canthus13> Yeah...
<Cheri703> at least you know where it is ;)
<Unit193> canthus13: not 4 ears....
<canthus13> Oh. Ok.
<canthus13> Cheri703: True.
<canthus13> I'm hoping a cable came loose... I was doing some rearranging down there yesterday.
<Cheri703> I just put my client's zune back together...had to solder on new battery, hoping I didn't kill anything -_- it's charging now
<canthus13> cool...
 * Cheri703 is always nervous when soldering on boards...I think I bumped the chip with the soldering iron...not extensively, just....frightened
<Cheri703> it is working!
<Cheri703> hooray
<Cheri703> it didn't at first, but now it is :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-04
<lostConnection> hello
<Cheri703> hey
<lostConnection> how's it going?
<Cheri703> pretty decently
<Cheri703> brb though
<canthus13> Well... The NIC on my server died. :(
<canthus13> Fortunately I had a spare.
<Cheri703> :( and :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> so I fixed that zune and now I'm converting video from vhs to digital
<canthus13> Eek.
 * canthus13 has an Osprey 210 card that he's gonna use to convert Hi8 to digital.
<canthus13> Dunno about ripping VHS....
<Cheri703> I'm using my old tv tuner card to do hi8 to digital (vhs will actually be in a week or so)
<canthus13> The Osprey is a really nice card... I got it in a machine I paid 125 bucks for on ebay... The card by itself runs around $200.
<Cheri703> dang, very nice
<canthus13> Low-end professional stuff.
<Cheri703> mine is a crapper that a friend gave me a few years back
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> canthus13: if you have the rca -> whatever cords you need, you can just hook a vcr to it for vhs
<Cheri703> that's what I'm going to do
<Cheri703> it'll be quick and dirty
<Cheri703> and inexpensive
 * canthus13 got the breakout cable for his card, so he has the various inputs... including S-video. :)
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> *sigh* I'd love to have a SUPER AWESOME MEGA computer that had all of the goodies and bells and whistles...but...NOT HAPPENING for a LOOOOOONG time
<canthus13> Heh. so would i.
 * canthus13 just found a Radeon 9250 that he has NO idea where it came from...
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> I'm wondering if it'll perform better than a Geforce 5200.
<canthus13> Ooo. Just found a side-by-side review of the two. :)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> do either have an s-video out?
<Cheri703> if so, and it works under 10.10, I'll take your cast off ;)
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> both do.
 * Cheri703 is canthus13 's bestest best blarghing friend ;)
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> :D
<Cheri703> I'm mostly kidding about you sending it to me :)
<canthus13> You can have the radeon. I've got an ingrained aversion to ATi. Apparently it's unfounded now, but I've avoided them for years.
<Cheri703> and it works in 10.10? the s-video out? I have a 9200 and it COMPLETELY QUITS in 10.10
<Cheri703> works perfectly in 10.04
<canthus13> I have no idea.
<Cheri703> can't upgrade desktop because of it :/
<canthus13> I just found it in a box.
<Cheri703> mind trying it out?
<Cheri703> maaaybe
<Cheri703> not that I'd turn down a free video card really
<canthus13> Apparently it runs well in maverick.
<Cheri703> ok, cool
<canthus13> Just doesn't seem to like unity.
 * Cheri703 would be happy to take it off your hands :)
<Cheri703> psh, neither do I
<Cheri703> we'll be good friends ;)
<canthus13> Ok.  At some point I'll get it to you along with the copies of SBS 2003 that I found.
<canthus13> (And 5 CALs!)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> this video camera that I'm having to use is crap, it keeps cutting out -_-
<canthus13> :(
<Cheri703> I got an hour into this one and it freaked out
 * canthus13 picked up a decent sony handycam for 80 bucks.
<Cheri703> I'm going to see how much a hi8 -> vhs adapter might cost
 * Cheri703 doesn't have $80
<canthus13> Not sure if there IS a hi8-vhs adapter... I think hi8 is incompatible with vhs.
<Cheri703> ah, there isn't :(
<Cheri703> this is freaking annoying
<Cheri703> $50 or so would buy one
<Cheri703> which is about what I'll make on the project -_-
<Cheri703> might ask her to ask her family members if anyone else has a camera
<Cheri703> the battery I took out of the zune was puffy
<Unit193> Dude from Haven is in No Ordinary Family....
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<canthus13> http://charlieswinning.com/
<Cheri703> I'm kind of tired, kind of not, but should sleep, but don't want to >.<
<thafreak> So what do you think that means for Haben?
<Unit193> Freenode is really breaking up....
<thafreak> hello ohio
<thafreak> anyone want to chime in on 2tb hard drive recomendations?
<thafreak> Was about to pull the trigger on the WD greens...but there is just too much talk of failure and DOA
<Unit193> One that doesn't cost an arm and a leg!
<canthus13> thafreak: WD has a really nice replacement policy, though...
<djoe> yeah, like anyone really ever wants to replace an HD
<djoe> I guess if you have absolutely no data on it that you care about, ever, sending it off doesn't raise any concerns
<canthus13> djoe: I did it with a DOA a couple of weeks ago.  Cross-shipped it, even.
<canthus13> Newegg's policy sucks.
<djoe> clearly one's mileage may vary
<canthus13> woulda cost me almost 15 bucks to ship the drive back using their UPS 'discount'.  WD's was 6 bucks.
<canthus13> Newegg also doesn't have a crosshipment option.
<djoe> I have a 1TB Seagate that started its death throes a week and a half ago or so
<djoe> no way that's going anywhere but a shredder
<djoe> because a) if the drive is flaky, how certain can one be that it is being wiped sufficiently and b) it's not my data on there
<djoe> I suppose I might take it apart for all the shiny stuff inside
<djoe> and then trash the platters myself
<thafreak> anyone hear anything bad about samsung spinpoint f4's?
<thafreak> The reviews all seem to say they're faster than the WD greens, and the % of DOA complaints on newegg seems much lower...
<thafreak> plus microcenter up in cleveland has them for the same price as newegg...so I could drive and get them IRL today...I <3 not waiting
<thafreak> but don't want to waste my time if they are teh suck or something
<djoe> all $HARDWARE sucks
<thafreak> true, very true....especially hard drives
<djoe> which is a companion law to "all $SOFTWARE sucks"
<thafreak> it's just such a hassle to replace them...I want to try to lessen the chances of me screaming profanitiy in my basement
<thafreak> my wife hates it when I work on hardware...
<djoe> heh
<djoe> I had a laptop and a desktop at home both go bad last month
<djoe> there was much hardware-replacement grumbling and cursing and grumping around to be had
<thafreak> i bet
<thafreak> only stuff I can dig up on google for the samsung f4 are reports of buggy firmware, which there is already a patch/update for
<thafreak> well...looks like I'm gonna try out the samsungs afterall...wish me luck
<Unit193> Good luck and happy upgrading
<Unit193> Is this an extra or do you plan to clone one over?
<paultag> Vetinari: where the christ is lukjad?
<paultag> Oh wrong room
<paultag> anywho
<paultag> hey Ohio :)
<Cheri703> hi
<paultag> Cheri703: s'new?
<Cheri703> not a ton, I'm killing an hour waiting for a meeting to start....
<paultag> Cheri703: mmm :/
<Cheri703> have to either walk home or bum a ride...should be interesting
<paultag> Cheri703: :(
<Cheri703> yeah, the joys of being car-free on a rainy day when you want to participate in things after bus hours
<paultag> :(
<Cheri703> I think I should be able to get a ride home. this is my first time here, but I've talked to a few of the people in the past
<Cheri703> I wanted to go january and february, but january it was the night we found out my dog had a mass in his stomach, and february it was the day I had to drive up to my parents' house to have him put to sleep -_-
<Cheri703> so this is the first time I've been able to come, even though I'd been saying I was going to :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-05
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL_-1d9OSdk
<Cheri703> o.O
<canthus13> :)
<canthus13> the question at the end is the best part.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo
<canthus13> :)
 * Cheri703 was reminded of that
<djoe> gah, another almost-free license
<djoe> http://www.rotang.com/HMV/index.html
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-06
<Cheri703> canthus13: this is incredibly random, but for some reason it popped into my head....
<Cheri703> remember how you mentioned the server that vanished? and I mentioned pc speakers
<Cheri703> wouldn't it be possible to write something that IF the network connection went down, it would beep? so if one had a nic that died, it'd beep to let you know...or something...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Shouldn't be too difficult.
<Cheri703> like I said, random, but was just a thought
<Cheri703> how much would you charge someone to recover data from floppy disks?
<Cheri703> I'm leaning toward $10 flat fee, and like $1-2 / disk, or somewhere around there
<canthus13> Cheri703: A lot. I'd have to buy a floppy drive.
<Cheri703> well, if you had one...
<canthus13> I dunno. I hate floppies. I'd prolly charge more.
<Cheri703> heh, well, these people have a whole pile of them, and I don't know that it's worth like $100 for the project to them, so some money is better than no money!
<Cheri703> Perhaps $20+per disk costs
<Cheri703> dunno, I'll think about it
<Cheri703> I'm going to be very out of it, very soon, just ate some cinnamon rolls slathered in icing....sugar coma is on its way
<Cheri703> Unit193: around?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yeah
 * Unit193 BSG
<Cheri703> this is fairly random, and I have no idea if it interests you at all, but it's free and it's neat: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Skywarn
<Cheri703> there's a training session thursday afternoon to be a "spotter"
<Cheri703> you don't have to be a ham radio operator to do it
 * Cheri703 is going, so is husband
<Unit193> Know what time?
<Cheri703> 1pm, at a county building near longview and home rd
 * Cheri703 will be taking the bus
<Cheri703> also one at 6:30 in lexington, but that's during ubuntu hour!
<Cheri703> you could get there via 2 buses
 * Cheri703 isn't trying to pressure you, just let you know :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-27
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> heyya the
<paultag> heyya thafreak
<thafreak> what's going on
<paultag> thafreak: nada, brotato
<yano> good morning
<yano> http://i.imgur.com/bG2zs.jpg
<paultag> thafreak: what's new with you?
<paultag> heyya yano
<yano> hello
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> Anyone remember the links that went around the ML from smk about how to keep oracle java on a machine?
<thafreak> Or actually
<thafreak> has anyone used openjdk with eclipse + android dev plugin?
<thafreak> I need to setup a dev desktop for some student to use
<_bbb> i installed it once when i was trying to find fastboot bin
<thafreak> You know if it runs ok with openjdk?
<_bbb> sorry fell asleep
<_bbb> cant recall but i was likely using sun
<thafreak> well, google it is then
 * canthus13 yawns.
 * _bbb tosses peanuts
<canthus13> Oh wow. We're offering 110/5 now.
<canthus13> or, will be starting 3/1.
<thafreak> what the hell
<thafreak> why does no isp ever provide more than 5 up?
<paultag> because piracy
<canthus13> We'll be upping it soon. we're still rearranging our upstream channels.
<thafreak> fuck piracy
<canthus13> paultag: Actually, it has more to do witht he fact that 99% of customers will NEVER saturate 2MB up.
<paultag> canthus13: yeah yeah :)
<paultag> thafreak: http://www.unhappybirthday.com/
<thafreak> I'm seriously going to start investigating buying up dark fibers!!
<canthus13> thafreak: too late. AOL did that a few years back.
<_bbb> dark fruit and fiber
<paultag> ha!
<paultag> thafreak: that's my buddy's site :)
<thafreak> does he work for sunlight too? :)
<paultag> thafreak: nack, http://mako.cc/
<thafreak> oh...is that morgan?
<paultag> nah, benjamin mako hill
<paultag> founded ubuntu and stuff
<thafreak> oh that mako
<paultag> yep, not maco
<thafreak> i have one of his books
<paultag> he writes well
<thafreak> never really read it all the way
<thafreak> got it for learning about the ubuntu community in preparation to try to take the LPI ubuntu cert
<thafreak> which doesn't even exist now
<paultag> haha
<_bbb> yeah not sure i see the value in that
<thafreak> yep
<_bbb> im gonna go for vmware certification this year
<thafreak> i think it had a cd with the first LTS release in it too
<thafreak> _bbb: yeah, saw you were listing certs like crazy on linkedin
<paultag> I don't have a single cert
<paultag> and I don't think I ever will
<paultag> I can't stand the idea, personally
<thafreak> well, I'm behind LPI atleast...
<thafreak> it's community written
<paultag> mmm
<thafreak> but yeah, certs are kinda silly
<thafreak> i'm kind of over sysadmin stuff for work anyway
<_bbb> well i got no degree so
<_bbb> need some filler up there heh
<_bbb> actually i just steamlined my linkedin a bit
 * canthus13 really needs to study up and get his LPI.
<canthus13> paultag: A lot of recruiters grep app databases for cert names...
<paultag> lolwut
<paultag> not any good ones ;)
<canthus13> paultag: It's a starting point.
<thafreak> i fucking hate recruiters
<canthus13> obviously that's not the only criteria, but it narrows the field a lot when you have 10k apps to dig through.
<canthus13> s/apps/resumes
 * canthus13 needs caffeine. :P
<_bbb> i just want my company to pay for it..
 * canthus13 just wants a job where he's not dealing with the average ISP customer. :/
<_bbb> i know that feeling
<_bbb> NO! RIGHT CLICK!
<Unit193> Nothing happend.
<_bbb> i dont miss those days heh
<Unit193> It don't work, can you fix it now?
<Unit193> Still have family members, don't you?
<_bbb> one of my first tech just was dial up tech support for small isp
<_bbb> err
<_bbb> s/just/jobs
<thafreak> http://digitizor.com/2012/02/22/adobe-flash-linux-chrome/
<thafreak> so no more flash in firefox for linux users?
<thafreak> Kinda lame
<Unit193> 0_o
<thafreak> atleast it's still in chromium
<thafreak> or chrome i guess
<thafreak> not sure what that means for chromium
<Unit193> Who cares about those, I use firefox. :P
<thafreak> adobe's a bunch of f***ing d-bags
<thafreak> then no flash for you
<thafreak> wonder what this means for hulu desktop on linux...
<canthus13> firefox has turned to crap anyway.
<thafreak> i dunno...10.0 seems ok so far
<Unit193> "Adobe, however, will continue to release security updates for Flash Player 11.2 for five years."
<canthus13> thafreak: Since 7.0, firefox has decided that it's running on a freaking cellphone, and requests the WAP version whenever possible. :/
<canthus13> on 3 of my machines, anyway.
<Unit193> thafreak: 12 isn't doing me too bad, but they don't need to be doing some things they are doing.
<Unit193> I have never gotten the WAP mismatch...
<canthus13> I can never avoid it, and can't find any settings that would fix that. :/
<canthus13> I finally gave up and switched to chrome.
<canthus13> (Or chromium...)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-28
<jrgifford> flash? who needs flash?
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
<locodir-user> Hello everyone.
<canthus13> hello.
<locodir-user> How do I go about changing my name? Slightly new to IRC chat =/
<dzho>   /nick newnicknamegoesherebutmakeitshorterkthx
<dzho> locodir-user: ^^^
<dzho> locodir-user: also, hello :-)
<dzho> canthus13: I dunno, maybe we lost them.
<randip> there we go
<thafreak> helo
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> :0
<thafreak> :)
<randip> Hey everyone, so I assume you are all fellow ohioans? lol
<paultag> OH!
<thafreak> well paultag is an honorary ohioan for life
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'm still in Ohio in spirit
<randip> haha.  Im fairly new to Ubuntu... again.  I used to use it alot back when it was in the 8.x stage if I remember right...
<thafreak> so in 2008 ish
<randip> yup
<paultag> that was the first release I really contributed to :)
<randip> I decided to get back into it again just to fiddle around with  it, but then again, Im rsuty, lol
<yano> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<randip> rusty*
<randip> But now I am dualbooting Windows 7/Ubuntu as of last night
<jrgifford> yano, isn't that the nyan cat telnet server?
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> You have nyaned for 143 seconds! This doesn't seem to have as much of a limit.
<paultag> I bet it'll int overflow
<paultag> that was popular a while ago
<paultag> Unit193: I made one on pault.ag port 2017
<thafreak> you were popular a while ago
<paultag> [tag@lucifer:~]$ nc pault.ag 2017
<paultag> that was to prove a point :)
<thafreak> you're to prove a point
<paultag> you're to prove that I'm to prove a point
 * canthus13 has nyaned for over 400 seconds now.
<thafreak> remember turntable.fm?
<paultag> oh yeahhhh
<thafreak> i guess they're hiring python devs
<paultag> shit
<paultag> forgot about that
<paultag> (turntable.fm)
 * canthus13 has nyaned for 6500+ seconds now.
<canthus13> (mostly because I don't remember the telnet escape sequence off the top of my head)
<yano> ^]
<yano> isn't that it?
<canthus13> thanks. I think so.
<yano> though thankfully sounds can't be transmitted over telnet
<yano> ~=[,,_,,]:3
<paultag> it can :)
<paultag> ooohhhh, that's make for an awesome service
<paultag> shit, trying that now
<canthus13> try prepending any url with nyanit.com/
<paultag> not now chief, I'm in the zone
<canthus13> :)
<paultag> frack, no .wavs
<paultag> GOT IT.
<paultag> 2 minutes, new record
<paultag> ]$ ssh pault.ag cat ~/test.mp3 | mplayer -
<paultag> I can hear the grooves
<paultag> all I need to do is send that out on a port
<paultag> meh, proof of concept is enough for me. Nice work, guys.
<canthus13>  heh.
<yano> lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-01
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-02
<Therion87> Anyone around?
<Unit193> I am, do I count?
<Therion87> Sure
 * canthus13 is asquare.
<Therion87> What's up guys?
<Therion87> All Ohio linux users?
<canthus13> tags is no longer ohio. :/
<canthus13> paultag: deserter. :(
<Therion87> lol
<Therion87> Where in Ohio you from if you don't mind me asking?
<Unit193> Trying to get something to fix the crazy broken paste.ubuntu.com. :P
 * canthus13 is in northleftern ohio.
<Therion87> In that case I'm in the northrightern part of ohio
 * Unit193 NEO
<Therion87> NEO yeah
<Therion87> Little place called Youngstown
 * canthus13 is trying to relocate to that area.
<Therion87> Where?
<canthus13> Anywhere within about 2 hours of Erie, PA.
<Therion87> I'm on the edge of that
<Therion87> Conneut is a nice place and closer
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I'm looking at somewhere between Mentor and Erie, ideally.
<Therion87> Conneaut is right in the middle
<Therion87> Right on the lake
<canthus13> Yeah.. the problem is finding tech jobs. :P
<Therion87> True
<Therion87> I just started as the assistant IT admin for West Branch Local School district
<Therion87> An hour away
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> paultag: The Game.
<Unit193> paultag: You just lost it.
<dzho> canthus13: do you need to stay on the OH side of that radius?
<canthus13> dzho: Not necessarily, but I'd like to.  It would simplify things with my kid's IEP.
<dzho> I was just thinking that the lower reaches of the Buffalo area are well within your chosen radius, but appreciate that distance isn't the only constraint.
<dzho> we don't have [m]any from that area in #ubuntu-us-ny anyway
<yano> north east ohio?
<yano> yea tech job searching up here sucks :-(
<dzho> s/up here//
<dzho> s/tech//
<yano> heh
<yano> yea
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> FUUUUUUUU
<paultag> I love y'all
<canthus13> paultag: :)
<thafreak> canthus13: you suck
<thafreak> stupid buffers
<paultag> hahahahahahahahaha
<thafreak> i'll get you guys back...
<canthus13> :)
 * canthus13 loves highlights. :)
<thafreak> highlights?
<canthus13> I highlighted paultag with that.
<paultag> :P
<thafreak> paultag: what'd you end up using for syn for storage? was it pickled dicts?
<paultag> thafreak: on the fly gzip compressed json files
<paultag> I get better safety, in-hd memory, and r/w
<paultag> since the json consumer can read from the bzip with .read
<paultag> thafreak: why, what's up?
<thafreak> you don't need to do like querying though right?
<paultag> thafreak: sure I do, but it's a dict, and it doens't get big enough
<paultag> thafreak: and each db has a single function,  which a very simple schema
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-03
<dzho> http://i.imgur.com/PhfCL.jpg
<paultag> dzho++
<paultag> that was going around on reddit r/cleveland a while ago :)
<paultag> couple of months or so
<canthus13> wow... crazy weather. :/
<paultag> for(;;);give_you_up();
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-04
<Cheri703> I am trying to get my brain wrapped back around android rooting and doing things with adb shell...got a new phone for my mom and I'm getting it rooted and set up
<Cheri703> it has been a long time since I've messed with it much
<Cheri703> my phone is old and my nook was easy to root
<paultag> canthus13: :D
<paultag> damnit
<paultag> Cheri703: :D
<canthus13> :D
<paultag> canthus13: :)
<canthus13> :P
<paultag> oh hey gilbert, around?
<paultag> Cheri703: you can do awesome stuff from the shell via adb
<paultag> Cheri703: launching intents, looking like a l337 h4x0r, etc
<Cheri703> yeah, my mom's phone is going to be set up as simply as I can, buuut *rubs hands together* soon I hope to have a galaxy s 2 (the sprint version) of my own to play with. this is an lg optimus s
<Cheri703> got my mom on www.ting.com and I'm headed there as soon as I can afford a phone
<canthus13> Cheri703: My Motorola Photon was amazingly easy to root.
<canthus13> one click, pretty much.
<Cheri703> I have been debating between the s2 and the photon
<Cheri703> I got a one click thing for the optimus, we'll see how it does
<canthus13> Cheri703: aside from the touch screen, I *LOVE* it.
<Cheri703> well...the touch screen is a slightly important part >.>
<paultag> gilbert: just applied to NM, advocation pending :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: I just don't like typing on touch screens. I want a keyboard. :/
<canthus13> Cheri703: it's a nice touch screen, though.
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> it is bulky compared to the s2
<canthus13> Cheri703: It's not as bulky as I thought it would be.
<canthus13> the S2 is crap.
<canthus13> my wife has it. no SD card slot.
<Cheri703> I like the idea of the sim card slot, but it is ~$100 more than the s2 with ting
<Cheri703> hmm...I thought it had one? at least the sprint one does
<canthus13> The S2 also has weird issues hanging.
 * Cheri703 checks
<canthus13> ...I don't think so.
<canthus13> Just the internal 16GB.
<Cheri703> at least from ting "Memory    16GB ROM, 1GB RAM, up to 32GB with MicroSD "
 * Cheri703 goes to check sprint site
<Cheri703> it may be under the back cover, lots of phones are like that
<canthus13> Never mind. SHe's got the Nexus S.
<Cheri703> ah, ok, and that one is crappy?
<Cheri703> I need to get into a store and play with *actual* phones, not demos, yay mansfield, they're not easy to find :/
<canthus13> The Nexus S gets really, really slow when there are a lot of pictures on it.
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> I got a 16gb class 4 microsd on amazon for <$15...
<Cheri703> WAY more than my mom will ever need, but it means she'll never have to worry about running out of space
<Cheri703> my old cdma hero is getting glitchier and glitchier these days :/ it is well over 2 years old
<Cheri703> which, for cell phones....ancient
<Cheri703> canthus13: have you checked out dice.com for jobs? I was poking at it the other day, no idea how it compares to other sites
<canthus13> Not in years.  I really should.
<Cheri703> worth a look
<canthus13> Last time I looked at it, it was very poorly organized.
<Cheri703> has a pretty reasonable search function now
<Cheri703> you can choose multiple areas to search
<Cheri703> or by metro area
<canthus13> I just found it a bit weird to use an IT focused site with such crappy web design.
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> "we don't hire it folks, we just help them find other jobs"
<Cheri703> paultag: you mess with arduinos and such, right?
<Cheri703> (or anyone?)
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah sure
<paultag> totally
<Cheri703> I want to find something like this: http://www.adafruit.com/products/170 without the arduino (friend sent me one, but a. I have no idea where to start, and b. I have no bits and pieces to play with)
<Cheri703> do you know of any sources for something like that?
<Cheri703> adafruit does not have them
<Cheri703> from what I could find
<Cheri703> I really want to play with it, but it has been sitting in a drawer for months :/
<paultag> damn
<paultag> Cheri703: I get most of my stuff from sparkfun and radioshack
<paultag> also old computers from the dump
<Cheri703> ok, do they have any kits and such?
<paultag> yep, I think so
<paultag> sparkfun that is
<Cheri703> yeah, I don't want to hassle with teardowns at this point, low effort entry point is the goal. I have SO MUCH CRAP that I am behind on, and so little free time, I think this would be a good "after work" hobby to mess with. I have to do quiet things because husband is asleep when I get home
<Cheri703> ok, will check it out
<Cheri703> thanks paultag :)
<paultag> yep :)
<Cheri703> looks like their primary "here's a ton of stuff to use WITH arduino" kits come with them :/
<Therion87> Good morning Ohio
<Therion87> Morning fellas
<paultag> Therion87: good morning :)
<Therion87> Hello
<Therion87> What's up?
<paultag> nada man. how are you?
<Therion87> Good
<Therion87> Excited to be part of the LoCo
<Therion87> Just joined
<paultag> woo!
<Therion87> Thinking about going to the Akron meeting Friday if I can
<paultag> I think that's the one thafreak runs
<Therion87> Ok
<Therion87> I made a post ont he forums asking about it hoping to get a reply before Friday
<Therion87> I gotta go for a bit
<Therion87> I'll be back
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-25
<skellat> Burning Circle 102 is up!  Go listen to it: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/135
<jrgifford> skellat: like that idea a lot.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-27
<skellat> Here's a copy of today's big announcement about UDS March: gopher://sdf.org/0/users/skellat/2013-02-26.md
<skellat> And yes, it is in Gopher.  The appropriate tools are in fact available in the repos to get to that.
<Cheri703> or perhaps just link to the *actual* posts about it?
<Cheri703> for those who hadn't heard
<skellat> I only got two e-mails
<skellat> That gopher bit is what I dumped from Alpine in my shell account on SDF
<Cheri703> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/ The official announcement on fridge.ubuntu.com
<skellat> I got it on community-announce and ubuntu-devel-announce
<skellat> Though apparently I forgot I did do this earlier: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01234.html
<Cheri703> I suppose canonical doesn't share the reservations about G+ hangouts
<skellat> I guess not
<skellat> I sent an e-mail to Jorge Castro as a member of the copyleft-next license drafting project to see if I could sponsor a session.
<skellat> The only video thing that was found to be workable was a package called Jitsi for videoconferencing
<Cheri703> yeeeah, probably g+ would be easiest for people
 * skellat grumbles
<skellat> Guess I'm going to have to have a Google account again in protest
<skellat> It is bad enough their ad analytics keeps identifying me as a 75 year old Hispanic dude
<skellat> If they cannot even identify me from when I can't avoid 'em...I don't like the thought of giving 'em information by which to identify me.  That trip through Ad Prefs scared the crap out of me when it gave me their best guess at identifying my demographics.
<Cheri703> eh
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> How was Colorado?
<Cheri703> it was really good! I'm planning to move out there in/around June
<Cheri703> but I have to go run my dogs out, so I'll be back in a while
<skellat> Okay
 * skellat wanders off
<Cheri703> I'm back
<Unit193> I didn't like that whole thing, and G+ isn't the best either.  Max 10 slots sure isn't great there, and you can look at the logs from -release and k-devel for some interesting info.
<Cheri703> I'm not a fan of the change, the face to face interaction was (in my opinion) the best part of UDS
<Unit193> Not as useful, and another indicator they are going rolling.
<canthus13> Hmm.. Google has no idea what my demographics are. and I don't attempt to hide anything. :)
<skellat> Good morning.
<dzho> maybe.
<skellat> THAT'S THE OHIO SPIRIT! :-/
<skellat> dzho: How is your day so far today, then?
<paultag> moin, skellat
<paultag> moin, dzho
<dzho> skellat: I have managed to keep down the rising panic, thank you.
<dzho> I did not wreck on the drive to work, or fall on the slushy mess walking in from the lot.
 * canthus13 yawns.
<dzho> family seems fairly healthy.
<paultag> moin, canthus13
<dzho> so, you know, not bad.
 * dzho pushes some coffee canthus13's way
<canthus13> dzho: Meh. I don't do coffee. :(
<canthus13> No pop either, now. :/
<dzho> I got nothin' for ya man.
<canthus13> All good.
<canthus13> It's actually a medication that's making me yawn all the time. :P
<skellat> So....I wonder if I'm going to hear back from Jorge Castro about my request to sponsor a UDS March session on copyleft-next
<skellat> It is looking unlikely
<skellat> How is paultag and canthus13 this morning?
<paultag> quite alright, thanks for asking
<paultag> odd morning so far
<paultag> but good
<canthus13> meh. Just had to cancel my debit card 'coz someone got ahold of the number and charged 400 bucks to a carryout in california.  the second time in two freaking months. :/
<paultag> that sucks
<thafreak> what kind of food costs $400 in caryout?
<skellat> Very endangered, probably aquatic?
<dzho> sushi
<dzho> that's be easy
<dzho> that would be easy, that is
<dzho> but I could see it going for lots of things, actually.
<dzho> you could semi-cater a small party with carry out and not have too much trouble running up to that
<dzho> I'm trying to remember how booze works in cali but it's a lot more relaxed than Ohio.
<thafreak> canthus13: did you fall for one of those post your credit card info on /b threads, and it magically gets redacted?
<dzho> probably can't do carry out beer.
<skellat> 40 value 10 packs of tacos from Taco Bell would get past the $400 mark
<dzho> that's a lot of "tacos"
<skellat> Well, but if it was in California and you consumed leafy green substances as a large group... :-)
<skellat> Or, you could be feeding a construction site
<canthus13> thafreak: ...
<canthus13> thafreak: I'm still trying to figure it out.  I only use two ATMs... paypal for most everything online... It's fucked up.
<dzho> so, you use the ATMs to get cash, and then cash for everything else in person?
<dzho> I've started to get pretty leery of various card readers anywhere, what with the piggyback card reader scams that seem to be so prevalent.
<thafreak> canthus13: is $681/mo for a 5bmit fiber ethernet outrageous?
<canthus13> I have no idea.
 * canthus13 doesn't know the commercial pricing schedule.
 * canthus13 hrms, wonders if he's been bumped up to 44/4.4 yet.
<thafreak> Doesn't seem worth it to me
<thafreak> they ran fiber down here in my county
<thafreak> highest they go is 50m
<dzho> to the premises, or just to the . . . I don't know what they call it, the neighborhood?
<thafreak> and that's $2100/mo
<thafreak> they have fiber all over medina county now
<thafreak> there's some running down the one main road behind my house too
<thafreak> but it seems over priced
<canthus13> thafreak: For cable? Fiber-to-the-node.
<thafreak> I guess this far down from one of the teir 1 providers, it's going to be expensive
<thafreak> This is fiber ethernet
<canthus13> ah.
<thafreak> so...I plug it into my switch...no modems
<canthus13> router.
<thafreak> well, a router
<thafreak> yeah
<canthus13> They probably only allow one IP.
<thafreak> or a switch you know
<canthus13> and charge for a static.
<thafreak> at these prices...they better be giving me a /29 atleast
<canthus13> but yes. I just speedtested 42.9/4.4 :D
<canthus13> thinking about going up to 66/5.5
<dzho> these guys were running FTTH a decade ago http://www.huxcomm.net/about/history.php
<canthus13> dzho: The company I work for ran fiber though every neighborhood about 15 years ago.
<thafreak> i don't even max out my 10/2 cable connection
 * skellat wanders away to handle household errands
<thafreak> what I'd pay more for, is lower latency!
<dzho> canthus13: cool
<canthus13> thafreak: I run a server that sees moderate use, so I kinda need the upload speed. :/
<dzho> canthus13: again, is that ftth or just into the neighborhood
<canthus13> download... yeah. we use it. both kids on youtube, wife on netflix, me doing whatever else... we'll saturate 10mbit easily.
<thafreak> yeah, I could use more up...but even the top business packages is like 50/5
<canthus13> dzho: neighborhood, but we can do ftth if we needed to. but right now, DOCSIS 3.0 is a better bet.
<canthus13> so we just stick with coax from the node.
<dzho> yeah, I think that's more typical
<dzho> because the coax installed base is already there
<canthus13> we tested out FTTH, but there wasn't much interest, since the initial install is more expensive and the speeds are gonna be the same.
<thafreak> Well, I was looking to set up shop at my one client's location...barter for offic space
<thafreak> but decent internet conectivity is just not there
<thafreak> they have dsl now which is complete garbage
<dzho> in the meantime, schools in WV are installing massive routers and little rural schools in the middle of nowhere are being dual-homed
<thafreak> and the only other option seems to be t1 which is a waste, or this fiber
<canthus13> cablemodems work fine, and we have no congestion issues anywhere. (dual OC-96 ring for the city backbone...)
<canthus13> Well. one neighborhood has congestion.. but that's the student ghetto.
<dzho> heh
<dzho> torrent all the things
<dzho> speaking of which, how does 6 strikes look to be playing out for you folks, canthus13?
<canthus13> People always worry that the line is shared by your whole neighborhood and it affects your bandwidth.  which is true, if you cram too many customers on a node. :/
<canthus13> dzho: 6 strikes?
<canthus13> Oh. DMCA stuff. We play fast and loose with that one. :)
<canthus13> we really do as little as we can with respect to that crap.
<canthus13> if they present takedown notices, we'll let the customer know, we suspend them after some huge number for 2 days, and so on, up to a year IIRC.
<dzho> so, not participating in the CAS?
<canthus13> but I've never seen anyone suspended.
<canthus13> Nope.
<canthus13> not that I know of.
<dzho> ah, verizon, AT&T, Comcast, Cablevision, Time Warner Cable
<canthus13> We're not in the list, so no.
<dzho> I wonder how our ILEC handles all this.
<canthus13> People mistakenly call us cablevision all the time. I even get the occasional call from new york looking for support.
<dzho> eek
<canthus13> which is funny, since we only cover toledo, erie county, and a small part of southern michigan.
 * The_Miser looks up hearing "Erie County"
<canthus13> The_Miser: I work for the best ISP in the area. :)
<The_Miser> canthus13: Methinks I may be using that ISP ... ;)
<jrgifford> canthus13: sounds lovely.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-28
<skellat> Damnit: http://www.chuckfrain.net/blog/2013/02/27/leaving-ubuntu/
<Unit193> paultag: Oh, did you happen to see my ping earlier on another channel?  :P
<paultag> Unit193: not yet
<paultag> what's up
<Unit193> Support for debian kfreebsd is done, normal BSD is almost done, but it should be feature complete for Debian and Ubuntu now.  It'd be nice to get it in before the March 7th cutoff, but I get if (when) it can't.  I have the newer one up of course.
<Unit193> The question was what was the last steps I still had.
<paultag> march 7 cutoff?
<paultag> Oh, for Ubuntu.
<paultag> Unit193: re-ping the email
<paultag> I'll check it out tonightish
<Unit193> paultag: This was actually just on #debian-mentors, but I could email.  (That's all I had.)
<paultag> yes please, I track sponsorship on email
<paultag> I can't do reviews quickly, I need to do an actual review
<Unit193> Cool, cool.
<paultag> w0rd.
<paultag> brb, back to brain syncing.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-01
<skellat> Whereupon I shoot my mouth off: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2013/03/30-paradigm-shifting-without-a-clutch/
<Unit193> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/559815_480818148640108_981970963_n.jpg
<canthus13> heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-03
<eliezer40> Test
<Unit193> Doesn't work.
<Unit193> It done broke.
<eliezer40> Lol thanks. Just making sure i set it up correctly
<eliezer40> How's everyone doing?
<paultag> eliezer40: chilln'. How are you?
 * skellat notes that Burning Circle 103 is now up here: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/136
<paultag> early, eh, skellat? :)
<skellat> As noted at the beginning, we're violating our release schedule since all sorts of things in the Ubuntu ecosphere have been violated over the past week :-)
<paultag> hahaha
<skellat> Happy Camper I am not
<paultag> I don't disagree, really.
<skellat> You saw my blueprint last night for "contingencies"
<paultag> yep
<Unit193> KDE isn't working right now?  Why fix it when we can drop it??   :P
<skellat> Desktop isn't working right now?  Why fix it when we can move toward "convergence"?
<Unit193> It's great, they aren't saying what's going on, so you don't know if you should work on raring or not.
<skellat> It does appear that 13.04 is going bye-bye according to the video I linked in the show post
<Unit193> Yeah, way too soon.
<skellat> Of course, I only got through 20 minutes of it before my TWC connection crapped out
<skellat> Unit193: Make sure you sign on to this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+spec/contingencies
<eliezer40> Why would raring be going bye bye?
<skellat> eliezer40: That's what is unclear.  I should be learning more at the virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit later this week.  There is talk of abandoning the 6 month release cadence but implementation is unclear.  Will it happen after raring releases or will 13.04 never be released?  Riddell from Kubuntu has been questioning that as have others.
<eliezer40> Hmm. Very interesting. Reading the link you put up.
<skellat> Yeah, this is the video I have to get back to finishing watching: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z04ndWaVfJs&feature=youtu.be
<eliezer40> Thanks for the info. I was looking forward to raring.
<skellat> It may still happen
<skellat> It might not
<skellat> We'll know for sure by Wednesday night
<skellat> Unit193: Go to 39 minutes into the video as they talk about flavors finally
<skellat> Finally finished the video of the Rolling Release Proposal.  I hope *something* concrete turns up during UDS-1303 as there were way too many points where there were no answers especially for the flavors.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-24
<andygraybeal> :)
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-28
<Unit193> thafreak: Are you the one that got me into think fstab as "f stab" now?  Do I have to blame you on that? >_<
<thafreak> wha? that sounds like a paultag thing Unit193
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> f stab
<paultag> is how I say it
<paultag> fs tab is so lame
<paultag> eff-stab is how I say it IR
<paultag> L
<paultag> gilbert: mgilbert@gentoo.org ← is this you?
<Unit193> :D
<paultag> actually not :)
<paultag> but evil michael gilbert is from Michigan
<paultag> workes on Chromium
<paultag> … in Gentoo
<dzho> columbus go boom, I heard?
 * dzho resolves to call it eff ess tabe
<dzho> also, /bin as "bine"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-01
<Unit193> yano: Hard to tell when you're alive, so I have to ask now... Are you? :P
<yano> Unit193: i am alive
<Unit193> Yey!
<yano> hah
<gilbert> paultag: i apparently have a doppleganger ;)
<gilbert> people that share my name seem to like chromium :)
<paultag> gilbert: :D
<gilbert> paultag: i'm kinda surprised that there was no blow up after the init decision.  seems like everyone just accepted it and moved on (except for the trolls)
<paultag> yeah, most people were pretty willing to just accept *a* decision
<paultag> everyone just had an opinion
<paultag> but once someone says it's the way it is, tha'ts tghe way it is
<paultag> well, people seem cool to do that
<gilbert> yeah
<gilbert> ubuntu abandoning upstart also helped i think
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> truth
<gilbert> which was pretty surprising in itself
<paultag> meanwhile, I'm getting death threats \o/
<gilbert> would be nice to see the same w mir
<paultag> well, vorlon said as much
<gilbert> in real life?
<paultag> no, on the lists
<paultag> can't remember where
<paultag> but it was basically that he wasn't going to fight a losing war
<paultag> or something
<paultag> it was implied he'd give up if Debian droped it
<gilbert> oh
<gilbert> anyway the fact that it is selected does i think mean that it was in the end the right decision
<gilbert> i mean the fact that the decision isn't being fought means that it was the right one
<gilbert> (although the fact that it got done via political brinkmanship doesn't still doesn't sit well with me)
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> but I'm glad it's over
<paultag> finally
<gilbert> yeah, at least the arguing is finally done and everyone can move on
<paultag> truth
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-02
<jrgifford> paultag: about the init thing
<jrgifford> basically, debian can't go wrong with any of the options they had
<jrgifford> it was just insane how long it took them to make a decision that was a issue.
<paultag> welcome to bikesheding
<gilbert> jrgifford: hard decisions take time and contemplation to get right.  look at how long it takes for the hardest problems to work their way through the US judicial system.  3-4 years.  on that time scale, debian was fast
<jrgifford> gilbert: yes, but at the same time it shouldn't have been that long.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-23
<yano> http://www.meetup.com/german-115/members/46168472/
<jenni> [ Gerhard M. - The Columbus German Language Meetup Group (Columbus, OH)- Meetup ] - https://j.mp/17KZHRg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-03
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Just have to ask, anyone else get garter snakes and wolf spiders inside?
<yano> nope
<yano> http://www.ohio.com/news/break-news/ohio-elections-chief-uses-twitter-to-answer-voter-questions-1.666119?localLinksEnabled=false
<jenni> [ Ohio elections chief uses Twitter to answer voter questions - Break News - Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1Qnso96
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-04
<PCLine__> Sweet another Ubuntu Install!  Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hello hey.  Hows things with you?
<PCLine__> Hello hey ????  Hello Unit193 !
<PCLine__> Sorry was making some Pop Corn!
<PCLine__> I am hoping to use Ubuntu Server as a RDP Server for Windows 7!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-02-27
<yano> https://youtu.be/ZuYR4cTNbB0
<jenni> [ Animal Adventure Park Giraffe Cam - YouTube ] - https://youtu.be
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-03-01
<pavlushka> .isup ubuntu.ipserverone.com
<jenni> http://ubuntu.ipserverone.com is down from here.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-03-02
<yano> https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us/
<jenni> [ Ohio Online Voter Registration ] - https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us
<yano> April 8th, 2018 is the cut off for the May 8th, 2018 Primary Elections
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-02-24
<JackFrost> Presuming I did everything right, I've got wxbot up for Ohio at least. :3
<JackFrost> I'm not sure if it's announcing though..
<JackFrost> yano: Anything I need to do in order to get it announcing, btw?
<yano> JackFrost: it's up and running now
<dzho> sorry about the data 
<JackFrost> yano: OK, thanks.  I hope you're able to recover or replace anything important. :3
